# General beginner advice - am I crazy to jump straight into a lever for home use?



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello!

So I used to work in a cafe with a monster Rancilio, but that was many years ago. I'd like a machine for use at home to pull espresso, right now all I have is a bialetti. I'm taken very much with the purity of purpose and the looks of a lever machine.

It looks like something along the lines of an Elektra Mcal would be easiest, due to the spring, though there looks to be a price premium over for example a La Pavoni. Are there any other machines along the lines of the Elektra I should be looking at that I could find in the UK? Will I eventually get used to a fully manual lever? It looks like quite the skill to master!!

Thanks for reading folks!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never used a lever so everything I'm about to say can be taken with a pinch of salt, but from what I've read on here, I expect you'll find that a spring lever machine will be easier than a manual like the La Pavoni. The spring takes away part of the variable that you'd have to master on a fully manual machine. This does seem to bring with it a hefty price premium though.

I'm sure the lever boys will chime in shortly to give you a better idea of what's what in Leverland.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I think as with all things with a learning curve it depends on your determination. Also on your ability to read and ask questions. It would be harder than a Gaggia Classic and I am not sure about milk drinks. A Caravel might be better than the machines you mentioned but just wait for David (coffechap) to chime in who is resident lever expect.


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification hotmetal, and tips both, and in particular the recommendation from charris - (post google images search...) I do like the look of the Caravel; a bit less flashy than the blinged out efforts from La Pavoni and Elektra! - time for some research to see how it works and if I can afford/source one!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a bit more more of a learning curve with a manual lever, as others have said the spring takes out one of the biggest variables but if you are up for mastering it and can be consistent then they're a good choice.

The sprung machines like the L1 are a joy to use, very easy to get repeatable shots and I love the feedback you get from the lever. Plus they look great!

Dont forget to budget for a decent grinder so get the most out of the machine.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

simondo said:


> Thanks for the clarification hotmetal, and tips both, and in particular the recommendation from charris - (post google images search...) I do like the look of the Caravel; a bit less flashy than the blinged out efforts from La Pavoni and Elektra! - time for some research to see how it works and if I can afford/source one!!


To source a Caravel (or any lever and grinder) Coffechap is your man.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I terms of ease of use the sprung levers will give you better consistency, however most of the smaller lever machines are prone to over heating due to the way the group is bolted directly to the boiler, over heating can be overcome by using a heats ink or using a cold towel, but this is only really relevant if you leave the machine on and do more than two drinks

I love the connection you get from self propelled lever like the caravel and la pavonis and Cremina as you are in complete control, however results are much harder to repeat.

They take a little getting used to but if you are up for it then the rewards are fab, plus they look so much nicer than those horrible pump things.

What budget do you have as I may have something in my repertoire that might take your fancy.


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

I think general use would be first thing in the morning (usually just for me, my girlfriend is much more taken with tea!), one offs during the day (I'm currently working from home!) and occasionally multiples when we have guests over, but I'm happy to make whatever allowances I'd have to for the latter scenario given its rarity and the frequency I'd be using it within its capabilities on a daily basis...

I'm getting more and more taken with the idea of the lever machine now! I'm loving this niche









With regards to budget, £200 up to maybe £400ish if I loved something would be the kind of range I'd be happy with - I'm rationalising this with money saved from not commuting and not buying cups of coffee from local coffee shops - whatever helps me sleep at night







Have you any suggestions as to what (if anything!) I could get for that kind of money?

Thanks all for taking the time to comment here; it's really, really appreciated...


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I had a Gaggia G105 (very similar to a La Pavoni) and a Caravel. Much easier to get good consistent results with the Caravel which is why I still have the Caravel and not the G105! Plus it looks fantastic and is such a simple machine it amazes me how good the shots you can get from it are. A good Caravel should be well within your price range. See what the Coffeechap has in his coffers as you won't regret it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you do milk based drinks, as if so the caravel us a non starter?


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the Caravel pointer Jollybean, and to be honest equally valuable to know that the G105 will take more effort to get consistent results!

I do do milk based drinks, though they aren't the priority (since they're rarely for me!!). I've been managing with a Dualit Milk Frother (the kind with the magnetic whisk) and if I have to stick with that due to not having a steam wand, then that's a compromise I'm willing to make.


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

So, to answer my own question, I am not crazy to jump straight in to a lever for home use, and it turns out to be immensely satisfying!

I've had a few weeks now to get used to (drumroll please!)...










My new, and yet half century old(!) Arrarex Caravel! Along with the gorgeous Elektra grinder









And what a delight she is. She certainly has her quirks, that small 43.5mm portafilter for one (I'll get on to that in a moment...) but it's been a joy to get to know them.

Varying the grind, the dose, the beans (not a fan at all of Campbell & Syme's Purple Haze from my local Federation Coffee shop!) the pulls, Fellini stuff, all good fun, and I've worked my way through probably close on a couple of kilos of coffee these past few weeks! At the end of it all, I've got a good feel, and can pull a pretty damn fine ristretto









Now then, that 43.5mm portafilter! Initially, I was making do with a pestle as a tamper, but it wasn't the right size at all, and having spent up for the month, dropping a further £40 on a custom tamper from the states wasn't really on the cards, so I made the most of living in London, and went to my local fablab, and 3D printed one!!










It took about an hour and a half to do a rough version which has proven adequate. I'm not sure that I want the base in contact with coffee, so I laser cut some 6mm perspex and glued it to the bottom of the 3D printed tamper.

and Boom!










a tamper!

And it only fits!










So count me in as a very happy member of the tribe!

Many thanks to coffeechap, who is enthusiastic, knowledgeable and frankly an all-round legend.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the Caravel club - wonderful retro styling and make fantastic espresso. You can buy tampers for them from Orphan Espresso USA, by the way.


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!

Yeah, OE was the only place I found that had any in stock, on the whole internet! But $30+shipping(+VAT if it got stopped at customs) seemed a little OTT given that I'd spent beyond my disposable income limit on the machine itself this month : )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hate to rain on your parade but I think a metal tamper will be a better bet than anything made out of plastic.


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

No parades rained on! This is a purely stop gap solution. The bright blue plastic doesn't really match!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great little starter setup and nice work with the temp tamper!

Welcome to the forum btw. Hope you have as much fun on here as the rest of us!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Glad you love your Caravel as much as I do mine. Great looking grinder. How does it perform?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look at an Aussie site called sorrentina coffee. Tampers are 50 Ozzie dollars, posted. Avoids vat and arrive in 4 days


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://sorrentinacoffee.myshopify.com/products/la-sorrentina-coffee-tamper-43-5mm-caravel-vam-zerowatt


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool set up.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Coffeechap does his enabling magic once again! Lovely setup.


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

Jollybean said:


> Glad you love your Caravel as much as I do mine. Great looking grinder. How does it perform?


It's a beaut, right?

I'm not qualified (palate or experience)to talk about the minutiae of it (somebody mentioned that it's not as "good" as some of the more expensive grinders), but it's great for me - I've found the steps more than sufficient for me to find the right grind when I've changed beans, the fine grind has been great for the Caravel espresso.

There are a couple of flaws;

1. the chute often gets backed up when I finish grinding, and I have to manually scoop out the last of the ground coffee

2. I haven't yet figured out how to efficiently use the doser for only 1 or 2 baskets worth of coffee

As a result, I end up grinding for about 10 seconds, scooping out the last of the grounds, then pulling the dispense lever many times to fill up the basket with enough coffee.

However, it's lovely on the counter, fits under the kitchen cupboards, partners the caravel well and doesn't incur the wrath of my girlfriend!! It also helps me make my increasingly regular (and increasingly delicious!) coffees!


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> http://sorrentinacoffee.myshopify.com/products/la-sorrentina-coffee-tamper-43-5mm-caravel-vam-zerowatt


Thanks for that, it's added to the post-payday-list!


----------



## simondo (Sep 1, 2014)

TonyW said:


> Coffeechap does his enabling magic once again! Lovely setup.





iroko said:


> Cool set up.


Love that the guys with the Londiniums are rating my set up!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yep the grinder looks great with the caravel. I got this tamper

http://www.cafelatstore.com/products/arrarex-caravel-tamper

$29 delivered which is approx £18. Fits well in the basket


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

simondo said:


> Love that the guys with the Londiniums are rating my set up!


Coz we're so discerning


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simondo said:


> Love that the guys with the Londiniums are rating my set up!


Sweet set up love it...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful set up. Lever envy!!!


----------



## solwisesteve (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to jump on this thread BUT... if you are are looking at the c. £700 segment and you want a spring/lever machine what's the concerted opinion? The recommendation seems to be Londinium but they're a bit outside my price bracket. Anything in a lower price range? What about the Elektra models?

Cheers


----------

